# plants



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i have some amazon swords, im cyclin my tank, i was wondering if high ammonia or nitrite lvls are at all dangerous to plants, thx


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont believe so. In fact the guy who sold me my live plants said that live plants actually like that stuff and will help maintain those levels once you add fish and the tank is cycled.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I always have plants in my tanks during cucling with no problem as Paul said plants help the 'cycle' process...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sweet, good to hear, thx


----------

